# Sticky stuff in kitchen



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

I hauled down my small manual, cast aluminum grinder - which had been kept in a plastic bag over the cupboards - only to find that it's almost as sticky as the bag it was in. I washed it but it still feels sort of sticky. Any way to get really clean? 

How can I store it to keep it from getting sticky? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Baking soda and a little water mixed into a paste makes a good de-greaser.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If the baking soda paste doesn't do it, try spray on automotive engine degreaser. It is made to remove grease and oil without damaging aluminum engine blocks, so it should to the same with the grinder. Just make sure you wash it really, really well before you use it again!


----------

